# Rat cage from dollhouse



## erica661

Hi!

I am new to this forum and would like a little advice. 
My kids wanted pet rats so now we have 2 females that are currently in a small cage.

I was thinking of converting a dollhouse into a rat cage. At first I thought it would be easy to put hardware wire over the front, but then realized I would need to open it to clean the cage.

If you have any ideas as to how to convert this dollhouse into a rat cage please let me know. If you don't think it's a good idea...also let me know.

Any suggestions or advice would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks so much!!

Erica


----------



## Snippet

What are the measurements? If it's anything much less then 70x50x80cm then I'd say it's too small to be a comfortable cage for a pair of rats. It would also be a nightmare to clean and decorate. You're best bet would be to look for a large second hand cage.


----------



## erica661

The measurements are 32inLx46inHx13inW. I was thinking of lining the shelves with something, not sure what. And filling the big bottom bin with bedding and hoping to use the other bin as the potty bin filled with different stuff.


----------



## CoffeeMonster

you could also try building a bookshelf cage. it would be a lot easier and much roomier for your rats.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

It is a great place for *mice* to free range in. Imagine the pictures you can take!


----------



## Snippet

13" is really too narrow for adult rats. They need a lot of space to bounce around and play.


----------



## erica661

Thanks everyone! I think I'm just going to look for a bigger cage.


----------



## Alethea

Glad to hear that you are looking for a bigger cage. That one seems rather small for two rats.
A bookshelf cage can be large enough and easy to make and maintain. There are a couple threads here on how to make your own cage, those would be good to check out for what materials to use  Good luck and let us know what you come up with.


----------



## erica661

I found a free bookcase on Craigslist, here are the measurements. Let me know if you think it will work.


Length: 30.63 "; Height: 72.0 "; Width: 13.63 "

Thanks,

Erica


----------



## Snippet

It's still too narrow. You really need a width of at least 16", and preferably over 18" to give them space to walk about and stretch out comfortably. I guess it could be made suitable by extending the base and adding a frame to attach the mesh to so it would be the right width.


----------



## Alethea

The bigger, the better. 
Imagine yourself living in a cage. You 
would want space, comfort, the works.
Always consider that when picking out a cage.
The point of a pet is to make them happy  

Like Snippet stated, you want a cage that is around these measurements:* 70x50x80cm.*
The one you listed might have the height, but a tall cage is nothing if it is too cramped. ><


----------



## chi-moo

As a previous noter said, I too thank it will be a nightmare to clean! I wouldn't think it would be big enough either. Good luck in your search!


----------

